# HI everyone & we hope we are welcomed here



## funcouple (Jul 8, 2019)

My husband and I are not really body builders like many on here but we do like to stay in shape so we hope that is not an issue. We are going to try to share this profile and we hope that is OK as well. We both travel a lot and we hope this will be a great place to go during those boring hotel stays (if you travel for business, you will know what we mean). Feel free to ask us anything you want and we will try to let you know which one of us is answering you. hope to hear from you and have a great day.


----------



## Montego (Jul 8, 2019)

funcouple said:


> My husband and I are not really body builders like many on here but we do like to stay in shape so we hope that is not an issue. We are going to try to share this profile and we hope that is OK as well. We both travel a lot and we hope this will be a great place to go during those boring hotel stays (if you travel for business, you will know what we mean). Feel free to ask us anything you want and we will try to let you know which one of us is answering you. hope to hear from you and have a great day.


Welcome


----------



## funcouple (Jul 8, 2019)

thanks for the nice welcome


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcme to IMF.


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## brazey (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice melons, welcome...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2019)

funcouple said:


> My husband and I are not really body builders like many on here but we do like to stay in shape so we hope that is not an issue. We are going to try to share this profile and we hope that is OK as well. We both travel a lot and we hope this will be a great place to go during those boring hotel stays (if you travel for business, you will know what we mean). Feel free to ask us anything you want and we will try to let you know which one of us is answering you. hope to hear from you and have a great day.



Welcome!


----------



## funcouple (Jul 9, 2019)

thanks everyone for all the nice welcomes!!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funcouple (Jul 9, 2019)

Anabolik2k said:


> Nice melons, welcome...


thanks


----------



## REHH (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey there


----------



## funcouple (Jul 10, 2019)

rehh said:


> hey there


hi rehh


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 10, 2019)

Welcome.  What kind of business you in?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 10, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## funcouple (Jul 10, 2019)

Multislacking said:


> Welcome.  What kind of business you in?


clothing rep


----------



## killabe (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funcouple (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who has sent us "welcomes". Unfortunately I am again preparing for another weekend sales trip and my husband gets to hang out at home.


----------



## urbanacx (Aug 25, 2019)

welcome to this forum

this is my site -> lenovo ideapad


----------

